# I'm looking for a composer costume.



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

So, next spring I'm graduating (in music) and thought I'd like to dress up as a composer for graduation, instead of wearing the typical graduation costume.

I initially thought of Mozart, or Beethoven, but there doesn't appear to be a big franchise of authentic old composer costumes, so I'll settle for whatever works best/whatever is most authentic, whatever composer it happens to be. I'd like it to be a universally known composer though, someone really big. Ideally I'd like to look like Mozart in the famous red vest portrait.

Does anybody know anything about where or how I might put together an authentic period costume of this type? Cost isn't an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

- Acquire a flamboyant white judge wig to go as Bach, Handel or Vivaldi. (could be found at costume shops around Halloween time)
- Thick, black harry potter-esque circular spectacles and a large plastic nose for Stravinsky. Shouldn't be hard to find at costume shops. 
- Beret, cravat, and velvet suit = Wagner. Suit could probably be found in vintage clothing stores, beret and cravat at any mall really.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

http://www.costumesofnashua.com/CNWebSite105/Active905/Pages/CostumeRental/Colonial/Colonial.htm

Don't forget to post pics!


----------

